# safety glasses



## road (Dec 8, 2013)

I have not seen any posts on this so I thought I would ask. 

I have a small garage hobby shop. I work with metals, plastics, woods / fiberglass, basic chemicals  like paints  & cleaners etc. along with most other various home projects with my machinery ---  lathe , drill press , sanders / grinders and hand tools and such.

I realized my old safety glasses are done & tossed them out today. 
I was trolling on Ebay for safety glasses just now.


Where do you buy yours from ?  What type do you use  ?  What is your choice ? 
What features do you look for ?


----------



## Ray C (Dec 8, 2013)

Since I wear vision glasses regularly, I sometimes wear these "chemistry goggles" because they fit over my normal glasses.   I also use the full-face type when hot swarf is really flying.


Here's my preferred types of eye/face safety.

http://www.harborfreight.com/safety-goggles-3-pack-66538.html


http://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S8510-Po...F8&qid=1385749912&sr=8-3&keywords=face+shield


BTW:  I'm always wearing one or the other.   Normal eyeglasses do not provide enough side protection to really be effective.

Ray


----------



## valleyboy101 (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't think that I would have thrown out the old ones until I new ones to take their place.  As mine are prescription I bought mine from my optician.  Nice steel frames that don't make me feel like Barney Google if I wear them outside the shop.
Michael


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 8, 2013)

I also require corrective lenses, progressive they call them, kind for trifocal. I bought this pair from the eye doctor. They are wrap around and have a gasket to help keep chips out. The wrap around gives me improved peripheral vision I haven't had before. I also use a full face shield when prudent.

Dave


----------



## road (Dec 9, 2013)

I should have stated that I do have a full shield to wear and I wear daily correctives. 

great info,  keep em coming please


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 9, 2013)

I guess I am lucky. I wear prescription glasses all the time, but due to my job I have to enter railroad and mining properties on a regular basis, both of which require safety glasses anywhere on their premises. As a result, my employer pays for my prescription safety glasses, and I get a new pair every two years. The new ones stay on in my truck, and the old ones come home.  :thumbzup:


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 9, 2013)

We have a couple full shields hanging around the shop. I found one that I like and wear it all the time. Heck I have been know to head towards the house wearing one--:think1:


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 9, 2013)

I get them from homedepot of lowes. I wear cheap slip on's most times. I use chemical goggles for sand blasting and some grinding. They are flexible goggles that pull tight around your head. Then I wear a hood with a shield for other blasting. Just depends how harmful the media is


----------



## HMF (Dec 9, 2013)

This thread is so important, I am going to move it to the general forum. We probably should have a safety sub-forum there.

Anyway, I was just about to order some safety glasses or a full face shield from Enco because I just got a base for my old Baldor grinder that I want to set up.
I was thinking a full face shield might be better for flying objects, not to protect my ugly mug, but to keep me from the emergency room.
Any thoughts?


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 9, 2013)

othing wrong with a full face. Keep them chips off your lip ahahahahaha


----------



## Ray C (Dec 9, 2013)

Nelson,

The one I have (mentioned in post #2) is a full face shield and it's comfortable and non-intrusive.  It's also saved me from some grief more than few times.  I've had little hot chips (as in really, really hot) burn my face more than a handful of times.  Also, I've got minor facial cuts from stainless steel ribbons coming off the lathe faster than I could get out of the way.

I have two of those full-face shields in the shop and use them all the time.  When I heat treat, I always wear it.  When you quench a part, things splatter sometimes...  For the surface grinder, they are a necessity...

By just wearing normal eyeglasses, I've managed to get all kinds of junk in my eyes and it's all avoided with either those goggles or full face shield.

Ray





Nels said:


> This thread is so important, I am going to move it to the general forum. We probably should have a safety sub-forum there.
> 
> Anyway, I was just about to order some safety glasses or a full face shield from Enco because I just got a base for my old Baldor grinder that I want to set up.
> I was thinking a full face shield might be better for flying objects, not to protect my ugly mug, but to keep me from the emergency room.
> Any thoughts?


----------



## TomS (Dec 9, 2013)

I wear bi-focal (cheater) wrap around safety glasses.  The wrap around style offers good peripheral vision as well as protection from chips coming in from the sides.  The bi-focal (cheater) feature is great for close up work.  They are non-prescription and I buy them at a local industrial supply house.  When grinding I wear goggles over my safety glasses.

Tom S.


----------



## MikeWi (Dec 10, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Here's my preferred types of eye/face safety.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/safety-goggles-3-pack-66538.html
> http://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S8510-Po...F8&qid=1385749912&sr=8-3&keywords=face+shield
> BTW:  I'm always wearing one or the other.   Normal eyeglasses do not provide enough side protection to really be effective.
> Ray



I'll second the Uvex full-face mask.  Best damn shield I've ever bought.  I don't even remember I'm wearing it after a couple of minutes, and it reaches low enough to prevent sparks or chips from flying up underneath the shield by just tilting your head a little.  I'm still learning to turn metal, so I've had a literal face-full of chips twice now.  Goggles would not have cut it.  It's also a lot more convenient than my speedglas when I'm using an angle grinder and come to mention it, since dremel-style tools seem to be designed to throw grinding dust into your face, it's great for that too.

when I was (alot) younger, I had a set of large-ish glasses that were required to be made from impact resistant glass because of the lens size (no polycarb back then).  They were essentially safety glasses, and they saved my right eye from a flying piece of sawz-all blade that hit the right lens and left a chip in it right over my pupil.  I've been religious about eye protection ever since.


----------



## DaveD (Dec 10, 2013)

I use full magnifier ANSI rated safety glasses from Ram Welding Supply.  They also work good under a welding helmet. I leave the prescription glasses for  extended layout work. I do have full face shields but tend to use those when doing extended bringing operations with portable grinders.


----------



## HMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Nelson,
> 
> The one I have (mentioned in post #2) is a full face shield and it's comfortable and non-intrusive.  It's also saved me from some grief more than few times.  I've had little hot chips (as in really, really hot) burn my face more than a handful of times.  Also, I've got minor facial cuts from stainless steel ribbons coming off the lathe faster than I could get out of the way.
> 
> ...




Ouch! $36 isn't cheap on the Uvex, though I'm sure they're worth it. What do you think of these Crew and 3M shields sold by Enco?




http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=1027&PMCTLG=00


----------



## road (Dec 11, 2013)

I am really liking this thread. 
I also really like the Uvex , but up here in the north it's near $50. CDN. + shipping  ouch !

I will have to save up for that one. 
it's definately on the santa list though...


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 11, 2013)

Uvex also has a full face shield that is very sleek and looks like a molded face piece that will allow closer inspection and maneuvering with out getting in the way  The model I am referring to is the 9400 (I think), and it has a nice support that goes all the way around the viewing lens so there is no distortion or flex.  And the price from Amazon is still pretty good and they will give you 2nd day shipping if you are on the Prime program for free.  

Bob


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 11, 2013)

Now that you mention it mine are uvex. I believe this is my wrap arounds here http://www.homedepot.com/p/Uvex-Fle...d-Neoprene-Band-S3420X/203066928#.Uqhbm_RDuas


----------



## HMF (Dec 11, 2013)

Years ago (like 30) when I was into model railroading, I was doing trackwork, and was cutting nickel silver rail with a Dremel cut-off wheel.

I had goggles on. I felt a sharp stick on my cheekbone and went to look in the mirror. There was blood coming from a nick in my cheek. A piece of the cutoff wheel had broken free and hit my cheek.
After that, I swore by a face shield. Also, I sweat a lot and goggles tend to get drops of water from sweat in them and block my vision, which is also dangerous.

I am definitely getting a face shield. The more it covers, the better.


----------



## road (Dec 11, 2013)

these are the Uvex shields I like and want .. 

View attachment untitled 2.bmp
View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 11, 2013)

road said:


> these are the Uvex shields I like and want ..
> 
> View attachment 65872
> View attachment 65873



That's the one I was referring to.  It is a very nice and comfortable shield to wear for extended periods and doesn't fog.  

Bob


----------



## road (Dec 11, 2013)

The best price I can find here is $23.69 plus $17 shipping + taxes 

Ouch ... 

I will keep looking


----------



## Ray C (Dec 11, 2013)

road said:


> these are the Uvex shields I like and want ..
> 
> View attachment 65872
> View attachment 65873



I use those, like e'm a lot.  Just go on Amazon and look for the best price.  There are two versions of the helmet but both take the same replacement shields.  I have one of each and the only difference is the finish of the plastic on the headband.  As far as the shields are concerned, they have one version that is slightly more color-corrected and it has a built-in anti-fogging finish.  It seems to work but, both kinds serve me well.

When you wash those lenses, soap-up your fingers wet the lens and lightly rub.  Then rinse them with lots of running water.  They're fairly scratch resistant but, I recommend not to dry them off with a towel but rather, use compressed air.  Every now and then, you'll want to replace the shield.  Refills are pretty inexpensive and sold by several places on Amazon.

Ray


----------



## road (Dec 11, 2013)

I guess I should get an amazon account then . 
I can get a %15 discount from a friends sales


----------



## MikeWi (Dec 12, 2013)

I just found a post in the Reddit Welding Forum that's very on topic for this  thread.  Look for the post titled "Wear your face shield folks.  There's no reason this can't be prevented"
Hospital pic of a guy with half a cut-off wheel embedded in his cheek, so careful, it's graphic.  Goggles would not have helped this guy.

http://www.reddit.com/r/Welding/


----------



## Ray C (Dec 12, 2013)

MikeWi,

I'm glad you raised this issue.  I meant to bring it up last night...

Wearing a full-face safety shield (like the Uvex type shown below) is a good step in the right direction and will protect you from many things -BUT, it won't save your bacon in all circumstances.  You always need to be mindful and keep the important parts of your body off-line from rotating things -especially grinding wheels.  The poly-acrylic shields will certainly protect you from dust, swarf and small projectile pieces but, if something really big busts loose, all bets are off.

Always wear eye and/or face protection but don't be lulled into thinking they work as well as a riot-gear face shield (which happen to be very heavy and uncomfortable).

Ray




MikeWi said:


> I just found a post in the Reddit Welding Forum that's very on topic for this thread. Look for the post titled "Wear your face shield folks. There's no reason this can't be prevented"
> Hospital pic of a guy with half a cut-off wheel embedded in his cheek, so careful, it's graphic. Goggles would not have helped this guy.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Welding/


----------



## road (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats funny point Ray  I was looking on Ebay today and found some RIOT head gear and had a chuckle... 

Good point too Mike  Wearing protective gear is just gear on your body, your brain should be in use with it, 

I have seen a 6" grinder wheel explode on start up.  scary sTuff.. 

The reason I like a good "head shield"  
I have noticed the automatic reaction in a danger situation is to turn your head away. Thus parts fly in the unprotected areas. bang you have an emerg visit. 

This thread is more than I expected and is going great. 
lets keep going


----------



## centralflnative (Dec 15, 2013)

If you have prescription glasses and don't feel the need for a full face shield, they also make clear rubber/plastic side shields that you can slide onto an existing pair of prescription glasses. 
I wear safety glasses daily at work (12 hr shifts) and have tried several different brands and styles. They settled on Truline Assuault safety glasses with the antifog coating. They're light and comfortable for long periods and are only a few dollars a pair.


----------



## X-RAY (Dec 15, 2013)

i have a pair of cheap, clear plastic safety glasses that are very lightweight, and i often forget their on.i also have a pair of the ones withlights on the sides, but havent used them yet. i insist my 10 yr old son wear safety glasses when doing about anything with me shop-wise. i even make him wear them to run the weedeater. i most often wear sunglasses to ride my bicycles. God only gave me two eyes for a whole lifetime.
this brings up a question, my cheap, comfy clear glasses,either from hf or wallymart,not sure now, how safe are they really? i dont have the package anymore, and didnt think to read it when i opened them. maybe i should get stronger ones? i geuss im trying to say id like to add some talk about ratings, or facts about which ones are better protectors to this very important discussion. 

thank you, and im glad to see that so many of us DO protect our lookers


----------



## MikeWi (Dec 15, 2013)

To me, the biggest risk with safety glasses is forgetting how much is NOT protected by them, and I don't just mean your face.  They are meant to protect you from something flying more or less straight at your eye, but not from any other direction.  For instance I used to be an avid shooter, and when shooting indoors in a booth, a necessary piece of equipment besides the glasses was a baseball cap in order to prevent a stray piece of brass from falling behind your glasses. :yikes:  When I use a Dremel tool, I typically hold the work relatively close to my face in order to see, but then stuff wants to fly up under the bottom of the glasses.

Most goggles that do protect all around seem to have other disadvantages for me in terms of vision or ventilation, or comfort.   An added factor for me is that I'm too old to wear contacts now, so I have to fit protection over my eyeglasses.  All these considered, a good face shield is the best thing for me.

As far as I know any decent pair of safety glasses will be made of polycarbonate, which is a very tough, but soft material, and the amount of shielding around your eye is really the only _safety_ difference between any of them.  Well that and price of course. :rofl:  Since polycarb scratches so easily, you can find some models that have a scratch resistant coating, and anti fog coatings are nice to find as well.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 15, 2013)

I was curious about this too and did a test firing a pneumatic pellet gun, set at 500 fps, directly into the lenses of both the Uvex shield and poly-carbonate glasses from 5 feet away.  Both items were propped-up with items behind them so they would absorb all the impact and not get knocked away.  In both cases, it only made a slight dent in the plastic.   It performed much better than I thought.  Of course, a larger or perhaps sharper piece of metal might penetrate.  I suspect a grinding wheel blow-out would be bad news for those lenses but at the very least, it will no-doubt slow down flying particles -helping to put the odds in your favor.

Ray





X-RAY said:


> i have a pair of cheap, clear plastic safety glasses that are very lightweight, and i often forget their on.i also have a pair of the ones withlights on the sides, but havent used them yet. i insist my 10 yr old son wear safety glasses when doing about anything with me shop-wise. i even make him wear them to run the weedeater. i most often wear sunglasses to ride my bicycles. God only gave me two eyes for a whole lifetime.
> this brings up a question, my cheap, comfy clear glasses,either from hf or wallymart,not sure now, how safe are they really? i dont have the package anymore, and didnt think to read it when i opened them. maybe i should get stronger ones? i geuss im trying to say id like to add some talk about ratings, or facts about which ones are better protectors to this very important discussion.
> 
> thank you, and im glad to see that so many of us DO protect our lookers


----------



## road (Dec 15, 2013)

great point X-RAY  . 

I think Uvex has a ANSI ?  / CSA ratings on their web site catalog. 

 good to know the differences  when buying most products.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 15, 2013)

For most of what I do I wear a pair of these bifocal safety glasses:



http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...W2gs_13S2H9Z2QH_N2RL3FHWVK_GPD0K8BC31gv)&rt=d

For grinding I've got a full-face shield.

-Ron


----------



## toag (Jan 6, 2014)

I use a full face when using a wire wheel too. those tiny wires can stuck into your nose or cheek pretty deep... 
I know how a dog who chewed on a porcupine feels


----------



## road (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey all , I got a notice that I have not been posting  lately, nice touch on the web site. 


Been busy with work for a while now, havent been on line much 
I finally got my uvex bionic face shield and a pair of good glasses in from Ebay . 



Been working on my compressor rebuild when I do get time. yesterday I finally got it going. 
Lots of little projects getting done. 

road


----------



## NodakGary (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi all,
I retired from NorthWestern Bell/Quest/Centurylink/the telephone company after 36 years still enjoying the pleasure of eye sight.  I was outfitted with safety glasses the first day on the job in 1965 and still have sight in both eyes because of them.  I started work in the "Central Office" cross-connecting the wires from our dial equipment to the outside world and we soldered every connection.  I must have splashed solder from a hundred or so connections and burned my nose with hot melted solder about 1/2 of those hundred times.  Finally dawned on me that hurt, and there must be a better way.  Figured it out.  But those safety glasses had saved my eyes more times than I can count.  I even managed to mess up a good pair with a hot pass of steel on a grinding wheel.  Cost me a couple hundred bucks, but I learned.  I once had a pair of needle-nosed pliers slip and came across my lens.  So I am a old-convert to the use of safety glasses.
NodakGary


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Mar 27, 2014)

I have thought about getting one of those Uvex shields in the past but have never ordered one. (I do wear safety glasses, though)

Then I read this thread, got me thinking about one again.

Started looking at google pictures of face shields.

Saw a pic of a guy with half a grinding disc stuck in his jaw.

Ordered two..one for me, one for wife or guest. 

Thanks guys, good advice, and 35 bucks each is a heck of a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER. :thumbzup:

(and they look cool, too!)


----------



## vapremac (Mar 30, 2014)

I'd like to share my life changing experience with everyone so you will think twice next time
when you say " it's only gonna take a second to do this and my glasses are over there , oh
well ".
    Roughly twenty some years ago  while on the job , we were not required to wear eye protection 
and no one did , I was doing a grinding operation and suddenly felt something hit my right eye ,not
painful but knew something was in there. Checked it out in the mirror ,nothing, went back to work.
The pain got worse as the day went on and could hardly even blink my eye.
  Fast forward ,went to the emergency room that night because of the pain , they couldn't find a 
thing but did give me some good pain meds and an appt. for the next morning to the eye surgeon.
 Now at the eye surgeon , looked in my eye with a scope , next my whole head was clamped in
what looked like some torture devise and my eye held open with forceps. Next I had two needles ,
which felt like a #2  pencil stuck in the colored area of my eye. 
 A tiny sliver of metal had lodged itself in the brown part of my eye and began to rust overnight.
Next I heard what sounded like a dental instrument ,close, but this one had a micro drill bit which
I could see turning as it got closer to drill out the sliver of metal. A larger one was used to drill out
the area that had rusted.
 I was lucky , only lost 40% vision in that eye , prescription glasses corrected that . I learned a
valuable lesson , the hard way .
 No one enters my shop without some sort of eye protection , even if they are no where near any
of the machining operations.

William


----------



## MikeWi (Apr 9, 2014)

Just another scary picture for you (no blood)
http://imgur.com/QLGFiLI


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm pretty safety conscious to begin with. 

I also wear prescription glasses.  I bought a half dozen of the over the glasses safety glasses as well as the display box that they came in.   I keep the display box next to the entrance of my shop along with a few pair of HF earmuffs.  I also hang a face shield on all of the equipment that you need one.  I figure if I have to move the face shield just to use the bench grinder, then I don't have any excuse not to put it on my head.


Chris


----------



## David Kirtley (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a little herd of safety glasses. All in different magnification strengths. One thing that is a side benefit of getting old is that if I don't have some eye wear to magnify stuff, I can't see to work. Really hard to forget the glasses. Usually I pull a magnifying lamp over between me and the work that doubles as a chip shield as well.


----------

